# With Uber out of the picture Waymo & Lyft could double fares for drivers without raising pax fares



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Video 16:15 to 16:40





Notice in the video Krafcik, the Waymo CEO, says nothing about Uber. And Waymo also invested a billion dollars in Lyft. Why? Because Waymo needs Lyft to handle excess demand in the beginning. Lyft could double fares for the driver but keep fares the same for the pax because they'd be subsidized by the self driving Waymo rides.

My guess is Waymo would only have to do this in the first couple of cities though, like Phoenix and San Francisco. By the time Waymo gets to Austin they just bring in 10 thousand cars and flip a switch. This is just my guess though, I could be wrong. Aw who the hell are we kidding? no I couldn't.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Watch

18:3oish- 19:05ish

They are mixed about whether or not they will ever have a level 5 and saying it will be a long way out.

"Meaning it can drive anywhere, anytime in any weather condition"


Until then they will function only in closed systems and won't be able to operate everywhere.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Watch
> 
> 18:3oish- 19:05ish
> 
> ...


Level 5 will never be necessary and will probably never exist. The only difference between level four and level five is that five can drive in places that have not been 3D mapped. Like driving off road between LA and Las Vegas. No one will ever need that.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We don't even think level IV is doable unless we populate the market area with robot habitants of the future.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> We don't even think level IV is doable unless we populate the market area with robot habitants of the future.


Drinking this close to Easter Sunday could keep you out of heaven.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

They're not going to run it down until it's done. Export to any region(s) that is/are friends of us after one or two years at your acquisition cost. That way, we create more jobs for refurbisher and balance trade with out trading partners.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol do they think Uber has gone out of business altogether. What the hell are they thinking ?

And what's with all of the talk of different levels. The only way sdc's work for ridesharing is if there is no driver whatsoever. Or is the rider going to drive instead ? What's the point of a sdc if the rider has to drive ? lol


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol do they think Uber has gone out of business altogether. What the hell are they thinking ?
> 
> And what's with all of the talk of different levels. The only way sdc's work for ridesharing is if there is no driver whatsoever. Or is the rider going to drive instead ? What's the point of a sdc if the rider has to drive ? lol


There is no driver whatsoever


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

42 seconds of video showing people sitting in the back seat with an occasional glance of the car trying to drive itself on a likely closed off road ? is that really all you got ?

supposedly "millions of miles" of supposed sdc car driving and ALL you got basically 7 seconds of the car driving itself on a likely closed off road ?

try again, what else you got ?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Our views is that sdc for civil use is a dream will not come true until Jesus' resurrection. 
Any element(s) of hostility could and would ruin the dream. How sdc is going to react if it breaks down often, running into an accident and can't stop on its own or being stolen or hijacked? SDC for battle field, yes; for profitable ridesharing, dreaming.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> profitable ridesharing, dreaming.


I've seen more proof of Bigfoot, there is no proof that ride sharing can ever turn a profit...


----------

